# custom hand made vivs and tanks



## custom vivs (Nov 16, 2011)

Custom hand made tanks and vivs
Custom hand made vivs and tanks to order just get massage me with wot you want from vivs to fish tanks all top quality hand made cheers some pics in album


----------



## custom vivs (Nov 16, 2011)

Bump:notworthy:


----------



## custom vivs (Nov 16, 2011)

Will make viv or rack to order or swap for female royal morph cheers


----------



## custom vivs (Nov 16, 2011)

Bump:2thumb:


----------



## custom vivs (Nov 16, 2011)

Bump:2thumb:


----------



## custom vivs (Nov 16, 2011)

bump:2thumb:


----------



## custom vivs (Nov 16, 2011)

bump:2thumb:


----------



## custom vivs (Nov 16, 2011)

bump:2thumb:


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

maybe posting pics of previous made vivariums and tanks may get people interested


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Do you have any pics of previous work?


----------



## custom vivs (Nov 16, 2011)

There is some very old 1s in album will put some new stuff in cheers


----------



## custom vivs (Nov 16, 2011)

friday bump


----------



## custom vivs (Nov 16, 2011)

sunday bump


----------



## custom vivs (Nov 16, 2011)

monday bump


----------



## custom vivs (Nov 16, 2011)

bump:2thumb:


----------



## 4lph4d0g (Feb 24, 2009)

I need a viv but i need it sent flat packed so i can put it together myself. Do you do this.


----------

